# Cracked Bandsaw Box...On The Scroll Saw...WIP



## PeteG (29 Jul 2015)

Hello everyone  Apologies for not posting for a while, been busy these past few months after deciding to turn this hobby in to a full time living, but that's another thread!

Not sure if this has been done before, but in between a few jobs I decided to see if it was possible to make the Cracked Bandsaw Box using the scroll saw only.
Here's where I'm up to...

I picked up a few pieces of oak from an old church pew, and after planing they where between 10mm and 12mm thick. Wasn't sure at the time what I'd use them for but a few days ago decided they would be ideal for this. The original plans I'd seen for this box gave a measure around 13 inches high, 6 inches wide and about 4.5 inches deep, which meant taping two sheets of A4 together for the pattern. Nothing wrong in that, but I had an idea that I would need several copies and didn't want to take the chance that all the patterns didn't line up. So for this box, I've printed the pattern as large as I could on a sheet of A4. I haven't been able to photograph every stage but hopefully you'll get the idea.

To start I cut the fascia out using an Olson Mach Speed No5, on all the draw fronts I used a size 2/0 blade, not sure what drill bit I used, it was small but you can see the entry holes. As yet, nothing has been sanded. I should have cut the front and back out together so I could be sure the "Crack" lined up perfectly, as it is, I cut them separately and thankfully they still line up. 





In total I'm using seven pieces of oak, one front, one back and five in the middle, but five boards glued up would be too thick for the saw, so I glued three up last night
and the other two this afternoon as I didn't have enough clamps to do them at the same time.
I'll make a start cutting the drawers out tonight, first thing is to cut the backs off before cutting the insides out, and I'll have the same to do again on the other two boards. Again, hopefully everything will line up and I won't need to spend too many hours sanding. More later


----------



## Claymore (29 Jul 2015)

...........


----------



## PeteG (29 Jul 2015)

Claymore":1d4qns4s said:


> Love it Pete!
> Brian



Hello Brian  How are you, been up to anything?


----------



## Cordy (29 Jul 2015)

Welcome back Pete !!


----------



## Claymore (29 Jul 2015)

.........


----------



## Alexam (30 Jul 2015)

Well done Pete. Look forward to seeing more soon. =D>


----------



## PeteG (30 Jul 2015)

Cordy":2iqrmnjr said:


> Welcome back Pete !!




Thanks John  How are your cats coming along?



Claymore":2iqrmnjr said:


> PeteG":2iqrmnjr said:
> 
> 
> > Claymore":2iqrmnjr said:
> ...



The shed doesn't quite look the same as it did a few months back, but it still gets a good clean once a week!



Alexam":2iqrmnjr said:


> Well done Pete. Look forward to seeing more soon. =D>



Thanks Alex  So far so good, hopefully I'll have some more piccies over the weekend.


----------



## PeteG (19 Aug 2015)

A little update. My bobbin sander broke a couple of weeks back and went back to Axminster for repair, so I haven't been doing much on the cracked box.
Here's the carcase, the drawers are proving to be a challenge but that's more down to me than anything else. I think the pattern for this to be done on the scroll saw
needs sorting first, the lines are a little to fuzzy to be cutting several pieces that are be glued together accurately. I'll make one drawer up which is almost complete and see how it fits...More soon


----------



## bodgerbaz (20 Aug 2015)

Looks gorgeous Pete. Well done.

Barry


----------



## Alexam (20 Aug 2015)

Very nice Pete.


----------



## AES (23 Aug 2015)

Lovely Pete.

AES


----------



## PeteG (23 Aug 2015)

Appreciate the comments gentlemen  Not had chance to do any more with getting ready for a craft fair, but to be honest, you must be out off your head to try this on the scroll saw.
That's probably being a little harsh, but you need a bit more time than I have at the moment.


----------



## PeteG (1 Mar 2016)

Well after several months I decided to finish this off, almost. I fancy putting small brass knobs on the drawers if I can find any, and I'll flock the insides.
The top drawers aren't as accurate I'd like and it's been challenging on the scroll saw, but I probably tried rushing it a bit.
The next ones I make will be on the bandsaw


----------



## AES (1 Mar 2016)

Cor, that looks good Peter. The sort of thing that could easily become a family heirloom ("Oh, my Grandfather made that YEARS ago") sort of thing.
=D> 
Lovely. How tall is it?


----------



## Alexam (1 Mar 2016)

Here you go Pete .... http://www.dollshouse.com/dolls-house-hardware/
Should be something suitable there.


----------



## beganasatree (2 Mar 2016)

Hi Malcolm,
Thanks for the above link.Tomorrow I was going search for some door knockers for the Fairy doors that I have to make.

Peter.


----------



## Samfire (2 Mar 2016)

A great piece of work, Pete well done.
Sam


----------



## PeteG (2 Mar 2016)

AES":v363bbif said:


> Cor, that looks good Peter. The sort of thing that could easily become a family heirloom ("Oh, my Grandfather made that YEARS ago") sort of thing.
> =D>
> Lovely. How tall is it?




Thanks AES  Size wise, sorry I didn't measure it but as large as I could get on a sheet of A4. The new patterns I've printed are over two sheets, not full though.
Just waiting for another part for the bandsaw and I can crack on  



Alexam":v363bbif said:


> Here you go Pete .... http://www.dollshouse.com/dolls-house-hardware/
> Should be something suitable there.



Thanks Malcolm  Should have looked earlier! I've just ordered a set of 1/2" brass screw in ones, made in Birmingham by a company that have been making them since
1840 apparently. Expensive at £33 including delivery, but hopefully they'll look stunning on the new boxes, as long as they're not too big.



Samfire":v363bbif said:


> A great piece of work, Pete well done.
> Sam



Hello Sam  I'm planning to do one in beech and get our lass to do some pyrography art on it. I also have lime if that burns OK!


----------



## beganasatree (3 Mar 2016)

Hi Pete,
Lime is good to burn on,I cut up a lot of it for Janette to practice on and she loves it.

Peter.


----------



## martinka (3 Mar 2016)

PeteG":1p0oyk4t said:


> I've just ordered a set of 1/2" brass screw in ones, made in Birmingham by a company that have been making them since
> 1840 apparently. Expensive at £33



No wonder they are expensive if it took that long to make them!



:wink:


----------

